# Martha Argerich Presents Project 5/3/2011



## LivingClassic

On Saturday 5/3/2011 at 9 pm (italian time), "Martha Argerich Presents Project" makes its debut in Italy at Teatro Miela of Triest!

"Martha Argerich Presents Project" wants to support music and promote artistic collaboration among musicians of different age, background and professional studies, and Martha Argerich is the Artistic Director of this important project.
This concert is "Baires", a journey through argentinian atmosphere, from folk songs to old and new tango, with Daniel Rivera, Gabriele Baldocci, Riccardo Radivo, Chiara Della Porta, Enrico Fagone, Barbara Luccini and Lyda Chen Argerich!

Follow the concert on www.livingclassic.com!
Music: Guastavino, Piazzolla, Villoldo, Rivera, Ginastera, Aguirre, Gardel, Bacalov, Ziegler, Donato.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks for that, but I found the video suffering from repeated buffering.


----------

